# finallly going...



## Aloosh (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi everyone,after 2 years wait im finally goin to the emirates..
ill be in abu dhabi for 2months...so if there any sites of interest to take pics of, just spill.
c ya on the flip side


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

good fer u man.... vacation?


----------



## Aloosh (Jan 24, 2005)

ya...long overdue, im def gonna try and take pics from hiltonia


----------

